# A quick question for Swift



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter/Swift

I was just chatting with a lady on the site here who is worried about the take over of Autocruise by Swift. She has been told that her manufacturers warranty on her Autocruise will not be honoured. Can you advise her at all

stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Peter/Swift
> 
> I was just chatting with a lady on the site here who is worried about the take over of Autocruise by Swift. She has been told that her manufacturers warranty on her Autocruise will not be honoured. Can you advise her at all
> 
> stew


Strictly speaking that is true!Her redress is through her dealer as the company who built her motorhome went bust.We bought what was left and re started a new business.They are the facts but most issues can will and are being supported unless it is something major which our records show as not being likely.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift warranty*

Stew

My understanding of this, is that if the motorhome was built. sold and delivered to the customer prior to Autocruise being part of The Swift Group, then the warranty supplied with that vehicle is no longer valid. In case of faults however, the customer has a contract with the dealer etc etc.

I am sure I read it on this forum but cannot find the thread for toffee!

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Swift warranty*



Rapide561 said:


> Stew
> 
> My understanding of this, is that if the motorhome was built. sold and delivered to the customer prior to Autocruise being part of The Swift Group, then the warranty supplied with that vehicle is no longer valid. In case of faults however, the customer has a contract with the dealer etc etc.
> 
> ...


Russell,I beat you by a minute!Peter.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

*Autocruise Warranty*

Hi

The best way is to ring Autocruise up direct and get it on first hand information, in short she is right The 3M ran an article on it last month

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Autocruise Warranty*



Broom said:


> Hi
> 
> The best way is to ring Autocruise up direct and get it on first hand information, in short she is right The 3M ran an article on it last month
> 
> ...


Broom,beat you by 2mins!Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Warranty*

Hello

Peter - faster than a speeding Kontiki you are!

Broom - maybe MMM is where I read it!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thats a shame Peter as the dealer is well known to MHF (do I have to mention the name) and they are not helping her out. She has been trying to get it sorted out for five months now. She just feels totally on her own. 


stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Thats a shame Peter as the dealer is well known to MHF (do I have to mention the name) and they are not helping her out. She has been trying to get it sorted out for five months now. She just feels totally on her own.
> 
> stew


Stew,ask her to ring Kath.Peter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

Will do, can you pm me her number please


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wish to inform all the members of whats happened here. Peter and Kath of Swift have been in touch and given me contact details for her to contact them. If there is anything they can do to help they will.

Kath even got back to me at 6.30pm which I would assume is after office hours.

As a devout German motorhome owner it makes me want to look at British again   

stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wish to inform all the members of whats happened here. Peter and Kath of Swift have been in touch and given me contact details for her to contact them. If there is anything they can do to help they will.
> 
> ...


And we are still here! Thankyou.Peter.


----------

